# Luna and Lilith (Crested Geckos)



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Was sick of double posting so decided I was going to bung all my Gecko photos into this gallery instead. Hopefully you will enjoy all the images! 

These are my two babies, Luna and Lilith. These are my first crested geckos so I'm very new at this but I love them all ready 

Luna is the yellow/pale coloured one.

Lilith is the brown/darker coloured one.


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Lol Luna's sleeping position for a while this morning XD
She didn't stay like that for too long but she was fast asleep here


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Lilith























(don't know why tinypic is rotating vertical images now :S)


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Luna 

































lol this is definitely a pic heavy thread


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Think they could see themselves in the thermometer, it's been there all the time but they must have just realised  they were obsessed with it for a couple nights so I've moved it higher up now away from the branch lol XD


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Just a pic of Lilith giving Luna a hug


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Luna after some bugs, looking like a farmer with a crickets antenna sticking out of her mouth! She's so cute, look at that happy, contented little face  haha.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Love that last pic - such a smiley face. Lovely cresties you have there


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Colette said:


> Love that last pic - such a smiley face. Lovely cresties you have there


Thanks a lot! Haha, yeah that photo makes me laugh


----------



## Freep (Dec 19, 2012)

They are cute


----------



## xKBx (Mar 15, 2014)

Freep said:


> They are cute


Thank you ^.^ They're getting up now, had them like a couple of months. They are now separated and one is developing into a boy so he isn't called Lilith anymore but now Lillard XD haha. I think I love them more and more every day, they are amazing little characters!


----------

